# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  طرز شبكه كردن چند كامپيوتر بهم

## anita_jojo20

با درود
مي خواستم اطلاعات كاملي در مورد :

1- نحوه كابل كشي
2- نحوه اتصال به سوئيچ يا hub
3- چه ويندوزي بايد روي سيستمها نصب شود از جمله سرور و بقيه
4- نحوه شبكه كردن پس از اتصال آنها(نقشه يا نقاشي شكل اتصال بهم كامپيوتر ها بهم)

به من بدهيد...
كابل مورد استفاده من belden و سوئيچ هم d-link ميباشد...

----------


## mhsaleh

برای چه کاری؟ چه تعداد نود؟ و ...

در کل تمام سیستم ها را با کابل شبکه به سویچ متصل نمایید. سیستم عامل کلاینت ها هم مهم نیست برای سرور هم بستگی به این دارد که قرار است چه سرویسی بدهد.

----------


## mostafanasiri

دوست عزیز شما می خوای یه کتاب 30 صفحه ای رو تو یه تاپیک خلاصه کنی؟
1- نحوه کابل کشی فرقی نداره
2- از همه ی سیستم ها یه کابل به هر کدوم از پورت های سوئیچت وصل کن 
3- روی کلاینت ها هر سیستم عاملی که بخوای میشه و برای سرور هم بستگی به گستردگی شبکه و انتظاراتت از یک سرور داره.مثلا در یک کافی نت میشه رو سرور سیستم عامل xp یا ... نصب کرد.
4- در مورد نقشه شبکه یا همون توپولوژی هم بهترین مدلش مدل ستاره ای یا star هست
اگه اطلاعات بیشتری بدی میتونم کمک بیشتری بکنم

----------


## khosroanjam

کابل کشی بستگی به خودت داره
HUB با Switch خیلی فرق داره کدومشو میخوایی استفاده کنی ولی برای کابل باید کبلت حتما استرایت باشه نه کراس 
من 7 پیشنهاد میکنم برای کلاینتهات
توپولوژیتم بخاطر سویچ قاعدتاٌ STAR میشه

----------


## javad2395

سلام .
همینجور که دوستمون اشاره کردن شما می خواهید برتی چه کاری از این شبکه استفاده کنید .اگه در حد یه شبکه معمولی باشه سیستم عامل هات فرقی نمی کنه چی باشند .بیشتر توضیح بده تا راهنماییت کنیم .

----------


## javad2395

سلام به این مقاله یه نگاه بنداز ببین بدرد می خوره.file://C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop

----------


## javad2395

احتمالا بد ارسال کردم اخه نمی دونم چه جوری میشه یه فایلو ارسال کرد . پیداش کردم مجددا می فرستم برات

----------


## javad2395

سلام مجدد

یه مقاله برات می زارم ببین بدرد ت می خوره 

آموزش شبکه چند کامپوتر

----------


## peyman1364

لینگ خراب است

----------

